# anybody got a house or apartment to rent in verona??



## sagio (Feb 7, 2010)

hi...just a quick post to see if anyone has information on any houses/apartments to rent in Verona. We are looking for somewhere to rent for 2wks while we come over to sort out our move over there in July. Also very interested in properties within Verona centre or surrounding towns to rent for longer when we are living there.

have been looking on casa.it and similar sites and have made contact with these for appointments when im over....would be interested in any information on other sites to look or companies/individuals who rent out property!! any info will be welcomed!!

many thanks


----------



## Nina2 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Sagio, it's Nina again!
I read you are looking for a place to stay for 2 weeks. We have a comfortable apartment which we rent to tourists, might be an idea for you ? This is our website: Benvenuti a B&B Rosa dei venti - Home - On the calender on the website you can check the availibility, would be nice to have you as our guests!
kindest regards,
Nina




sagio said:


> hi...just a quick post to see if anyone has information on any houses/apartments to rent in Verona. We are looking for somewhere to rent for 2wks while we come over to sort out our move over there in July. Also very interested in properties within Verona centre or surrounding towns to rent for longer when we are living there.
> 
> have been looking on casa.it and similar sites and have made contact with these for appointments when im over....would be interested in any information on other sites to look or companies/individuals who rent out property!! any info will be welcomed!!
> 
> many thanks


----------

